# ice on westwater now???



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, I'd like to know the answer to this also, could definitely use a winter WW run.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Pcdc2 said:


> Oh, I'd like to know the answer to this also, could definitely use a winter WW run.


I haven't been in there this year so I don't know for sure.

But we had a pretty deep freeze on the western slope from mid-Dec through mid-Jan. There are still ice bridges across the Colorado in town, in places where I've never seen anything close to it.

I'd think WW would be locked up, thus I haven't been in to check.

The good news is it's much warmer this week, with more warmth in the forecast, and the ice along the river in town is fading fast.


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd put another bet that it is pretty darn locked up right now, much more so than in years past. Even with some nice warm weather, the canyon itself isn't going to be getting too much sun at this time of year.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

wasn't there a group last season that had to hike out due to ice?


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got a permit yesterday for early march and the lady said it was locked up tight.


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea I figure March sounds about right, especially as cold as its been this winter. The last few warm days got me thinkin the time is gettin near though, hopefully!


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

What a nightmare it would be to make it through Last Chance and have moving water disappear under the ice.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

joey11 said:


> Just got a permit yesterday for early march and the lady said it was locked up tight.


Quickly approaching... any updates?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I learned from a couple of sources this week that there's likely still ice.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

This USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09163500 COLORADO RIVER NEAR COLORADO-UTAH STATE LINE suggests that if the Stateline gauge is iced up, then the flatwater stretches -- particularly on the lower end of WW -- could be hiking territory for a while longer.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

richp said:


> Hi,
> 
> This USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09163500 COLORADO RIVER NEAR COLORADO-UTAH STATE LINE suggests that if the Stateline gauge is iced up, then the flatwater stretches -- particularly on the lower end of WW -- could be hiking territory for a while longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich - that's pretty sobering because I'm not sure where the state line gage is, but the photo on the USGS webpage makes me think it's fairly open with lots of sun. If there's ice at a place like that, then I'd certainly expect ice dams where the canyon's are narrow and shaded a lot.

I had some buddies awhile back that wound up caching their boats and portaging with only a little mini-me sized boat (the Rhino) around a huge ice dam on RHT once. All of them floated out the tiny boat next day. They had to come back after the river thawed and get the rest of their boats and gear, I think it was around Valentines day that year. There were some great photos of them dragging the frames and gear through the snow that brought to mind Scott and Amundson. 

I've heard that Debeque Canyon is a good proxy for Westwater and RHT - if you see ice while driving through the canyon on the way out to GJ, then there's likely ice down in Westy and RHT. That said, Debeque isn't nearly as deep and narrow as the inner gorge of Westwater.

Even though I'm not a real fair-weather boater, the thought of needing an ice axe and crampons on a rafting trip just seems like a bad thing no matter how you slice and dice it....

Rather than a bunch of internet arm waving and conjecture, you could always call the BLM in Moab and ask them.

The skiing really isn't so bad right now.

Good luck if you decide to go for it. 

-AH


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*Visual of Blackrocks*

Black Rocks under ice - YouTube

Took a little video of the black rocks section on a train ride a few weeks ago. Based on this, I'd be leary to travel into Westwater.


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

I called the office today and the lady said they were flying over it today. I'm hoping to still get on it but if we have to move it back no big deal


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

EvanB said:


> Black Rocks under ice - YouTube
> 
> Took a little video of the black rocks section on a train ride a few weeks ago. Based on this, I'd be leary to travel into Westwater.


Hah! Looks a little less rivery than I'm used to down there. Hopefully it'll open up soon, I'm ready to get out on it!


----------



## Red river (Feb 9, 2013)

Just flew over. Ice Dam below big horn camp. Should be free in a week. Ruby is ice free. Cataract is ice free.


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got a note from a friend who works at BLM. Photos show blockage on the lower end at and above Big Chief (see preceding post with photo). No reason to head out now. 
Ready for spring!


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Melt baby melt!


----------



## pinetree (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know about Westwater, but the river was 100% ice cover at the Cisco bridge on 2/27.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Ah, yes, the Cisco bridge. Didn't there used to be a 7-11 right before the on-ramp on the east side of the river there? 

Rich Phillips


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Any update? I'm supposed to go next week...


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*Westwater Ice Info ?*

I'm thinking of heading to Westwater this weekend any new word on the ice ? I'll post an update on Sunday next week. Hope to see you there PineMonkey, Mia and I are heading down for her first trip. Thanks for any info


----------



## billfrenchvail (May 6, 2008)

*Open*

Open for business. Ice still in play on the banks and rocks but it all goes.


----------



## duff (Mar 9, 2013)

Red river said:


> Just flew over. Ice Dam below big horn camp. Should be free in a week. Ruby is ice free. Cataract is ice free.


Saw a you tube of black rocks frozen over. Are u sure ruby is totally free? I'd love to go this weekend. Thanks for your info.


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it is clear we just did it on Monday. But I'm pretty mad at someone named Scotty Mann! We thought we were gonna be the first of the season but some one got the permit the day before us! The name in the book was Scotty Mann... I would be really pissed if it wasn't for the fact that someone in our group had the exact same name! It was surreal showing up to find his name written in the log book. Now we just want to meet this guy! And maybe give him a piece of our mind about snagging our first spot! Haha good thing rafts don't actually count as boats or we would be real mad!!!


----------



## duff (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry to ask again, but ruby was open or ww?


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

duff said:


> sorry to ask again, but ruby was open or ww?


Ruby has been clear for weeks. Westwater is clear as of this week it's near 70 degrees down there


----------



## Red river (Feb 9, 2013)

joey11 said:


> Yes it is clear we just did it on Monday. But I'm pretty mad at someone named Scotty Mann! We thought we were gonna be the first of the season but some one got the permit the day before us! The name in the book was Scotty Mann... I would be really pissed if it wasn't for the fact that someone in our group had the exact same name! It was surreal showing up to find his name written in the log book. Now we just want to meet this guy! And maybe give him a piece of our mind about snagging our first spot! Haha good thing rafts don't actually count as boats or we would be real mad!!!


Joey11. That would be me. Speak your mind. And fwi..I was not first one down!


----------



## joey11 (Jun 12, 2008)

We were amazed that you had the exact same name! We thought someone was playing a joke on us. U need to meet the other Scotty Mann. Hope u had a great trip. The canyon was beautiful and the weather was nice. The ranger told us u were the first. Sorry for any confusion hope to see u down there sometime


----------



## Red river (Feb 9, 2013)

joey11 said:


> We were amazed that you had the exact same name! We thought someone was playing a joke on us. U need to meet the other Scotty Mann. Hope u had a great trip. The canyon was beautiful and the weather was nice. The ranger told us u were the first. Sorry for any confusion hope to see u down there sometime


It was a nice day. I am sure you guys had even better weather. Good to see others getting an early start


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I hears Scotty Mann is 10 feet tall and leaves flames trailing him in the water as he goes.down the river. Aye twas a mighty sight to see his rig blaze down river.


----------

